# acceptance letter Local 3 IBEW Electricians apprentice program



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

One step closer as I got a letter from the union to call them ASAP about the training program. This is the start of the process for the next class in JAn/feb. Can't wait to start.


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

Congrats, 2014 should be a good year for you


----------

